
Amazon's HTML code has a DUCK that says MEOW (2016) - alanfranz
https://twitter.com/slidenerdtech/status/742669421148278784
======
kevinmgranger
If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, and meows like a cat... well, 2/3
ain't bad.

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
Does that mean that it fails at duck typing?

~~~
Humdeee
Push it to production anyway, we'll call it a 'feature'.

~~~
sslayer
5/7 would clone repo again

------
Theodores
...and the new BBC news site has this pop up in the console:

B B C NEWS

Hi there! Do you want to help build a fast and accessible web experience used
by over 300 million people around the world each month? We're hiring people
for all sorts of roles. Head on over to
[http://careerssearch.bbc.co.uk/](http://careerssearch.bbc.co.uk/) (search for
"News") to find out more!

Which we have all seen before, but they do CSS in the console for the B B C
News 'banner' which I have not worked out how to do yet.

~~~
twiss
Styling console output with CSS:

[https://developers.google.com/web/tools/chrome-
devtools/cons...](https://developers.google.com/web/tools/chrome-
devtools/console/console-write#styling_console_output_with_css)

------
camtarn
Huh, interesting. There's been an HTML comment saying 'MEOW' at the bottom of
Amazon pages for a long time[1], but I've never seen the duck-say version!

[1] Here's a mention from 2010, but I suspect it goes back much further than
that:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/azljs/til_am...](https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/azljs/til_amazoncom_appends_meow_to_the_end_of_all/)

------
wlfmn
Another interesting case:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0015TG12Q/ref=sa_menu_kdx...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0015TG12Q/ref=sa_menu_kdxi3?pf_rd_p=328655101&pf_rd_s=left-
nav-1&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=507846&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1YHPKP50ZR9X5VQPW2BP)

View source.

~~~
sp332
Shorteners are poor form on HN. Yours looks like this
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0015TG12Q/ref=sa_menu_kdx...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0015TG12Q/ref=sa_menu_kdxi3?pf_rd_p=328655101&pf_rd_s=left-
nav-1&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=507846&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1YHPKP50ZR9X5VQPW2BP)
so it doesn't take up much space on the page even if it's really long.

~~~
wlfmn
Ah didn't know that, thanks!

